# Changes in the TiVo Premiere 20.2.1.1 update



## TiVoMargret

Hi Community,

This morning we began rolling out the 20.2.1.1 update for TiVo Premiere (including XL, XL4, and Elite). Many boxes will be authorized for the update today, with more added each day from the priority list. (http://tivo.com/priority).

There are three main features in the release:
- New Netflix App (created by Netflix)
- New Youtube App (created by Google)
- Parental Controls in HD Menus

Netflix
---------------------------------------------
The existing Netflix experience has been replaced with an entirely new one created by Netflix. In addition to the new look, the app now offers features such as:
· Improved video resolution, including support for 1080p (where available)
· Add to instant Queue
· Subtitles
· Dolby Digital Plus 5.1
· Search
· Personalized categories and recommendations
· Recently watched list

User tip: If you are playing a Netflix video and want to get back to the Netflix menus, press UP. When you want to leave the Netflix app and go back to the TiVo menus, press CLEAR.

YouTube
---------------------------------------------
The existing YouTube experience has been replaced with an entirely new one created by Google. In addition to the new look, the app now offers:
· Directory of YouTube Channels
· Links to related videos
· Automatic playing of the next video (like a TV channel)

User tip: When you want to leave the YouTube app and go back to the TiVo menus, press CLEAR.

Parental Controls in HD Menus
---------------------------------------------
Parental Controls are now available for customers using the HD Menus. From TiVo Central > Settings & Messages > Parental Controls you can set up a four-digit code, and specify which TV and Movie ratings will require that code in order to watch or record the show.
Note: There is no "KidZone" in the HD Menus.

Other changes
---------------------------------------------
1. Cox customers that had difficulty receiving "Plus Pak" channels should find that issue resolved.
2. Customers experiencing pixelation in Amazon Video downloads should find that issue resolved.
3. If you bring up the Guide over a recording, it now highlights the channel on the foreground tuner, rather than the lowest channel in the Guide.
4. The "First Air Date" should now be correct in all locations. (It had been off by one day in some situations.)
5. When pressing RECORD in the Guide and selecting "Season Pass & Other Options" you are now taken to an episode-specific screen instead of a series-specific screen. (Makes it easier to change recording options for that specific episode.)
6. Video Output settings are now respected in video when running the HD Menus. You can now check on all video formats if you prefer "native" resolution pass-through. The TiVo will no longer automatically up-convert to 720p when you are watching full-screen video and using HD Menus.

Just for you, tivocommunity.com!
---------------------------------------------
Our engineers REALLY appreciate the passion you have for TiVo. Some of them closely monitor the activity on this board, and wanted to do a couple of things they knew this group would appreciate the most. So, in this update you'll find:
1. SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays a clock (without seconds) in the upper right corner when using HD Menus. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)
2. For those of you that didn't like the change where the fourth press of Fast Forward was ignored, you can now re-enable the use of the fourth press of FWD to cycle back to PLAY by entering: SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)

More Updates Coming
---------------------------------------------
This update will be available to all TiVo Premiere boxes purchased from tivo.com or a retailer. If a cable company provided your TiVo Premiere box, they will notify you when then update is available.

There are a more changes coming this year, including:
· HD version of the Season Pass Manager
· HD version of the To Do List
· HD version of My Shows for Multi-Room Streaming

We hope you enjoy the latest installment in our series of TiVo Premiere updates. If you have feedback about your TiVo experience please email me at [email protected].


----------



## innocentfreak

Nice and thanks for doing this.

I think I am more excited about the HD season pass manager and To Do list than this update. Hopefully this means we might be getting some new conflict resolution tools.


----------



## shaown

LOVE THE RELEASE NOTES.

Something I have been dying for - well - for 12 years 

Also - great to see what upcoming features you are working on. More HD Menus is great - especially HD Menu for MRS Shows 
Thanks
-Shaown


----------



## Lars_J

Thanks!

I'm particularly excited about the parental controls in the HD menus. I can finally switch to the HD menus. 

Also - It is not specified anywhere from what I can tell - Does the new Youtube app play videos in HD?


----------



## TiVoMargret

If your box has updated to the Spring release today, and you aren't able to access the new Netflix app, please go to Settings > Channels > My Video Providers.

(Visiting that screen should force a refresh that you might otherwise have to wait for.)


----------



## DaveWhittle

Thanks for posting Margret!!! :up::up::up:


----------



## xander777

Marget, Does the new Youtube app play HD videos? Didn't see that in the release notes.


----------



## TiVoMargret

TiVoMargret said:


> If your box has updated to the Spring release today, and you aren't able to access the new Netflix app, please go to Settings > Channels > My Video Providers.
> 
> (Visiting that screen should force a refresh that you might otherwise have to wait for.)


CORRECTION: It may take up to four hours after the update is installed, for the authorizations for the Netflix and YouTube apps to make it to your box. So far I haven't found any tricks for making it happen faster.

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Test

Pending Restart!

Restarting!!!


----------



## colin1497

Holy cow, the transparency of actually publishing what's changed is enough to make me consider replacing my S3 with a Premiere. Maybe.


----------



## TerpBE

Thanks for keeping us updated Margret!


----------



## BlackBetty

Marget, Does the new Youtube app play HD videos? Didn't see that in the release notes.

I would hope that it would default to HD. The quality of the videos in the old youtube app was awful.


----------



## Johnwashere

BlackBetty said:


> Marget, Does the new Youtube app play HD videos? Didn't see that in the release notes.
> 
> I would hope that it would default to HD. The quality of the videos in the old youtube app was awful.


It DOES, but it was not in the release notes. I belive the quality was only at 360p and was the mobile version of youtube. So it could never even access the full youtube (vevo, and many other parts). Hopefully we finally have the full youtube!


----------



## tomm1079

thanks for the release notes...


----------



## TiVoMargret

BlackBetty said:


> Marget, Does the new Youtube app play HD videos? Didn't see that in the release notes.
> 
> I would hope that it would default to HD. The quality of the videos in the old youtube app was awful.


Yes! YouTube videos in HD! (You can even narrow your Search to only show results that are in HD.)


----------



## Johnwashere

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes! YouTube videos in HD! (You can even narrow your Search to only show results that are in HD.)


Do you know if we get the full youtube now (like on google tv)? I mainly want to be able to access vevo. Before I believe we had the limited "mobile" version of youtube.


----------



## aztivo

Why would the clock be in the upper right corner. It was perfect in the lower right corner?


----------



## xander777

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes! YouTube videos in HD! (You can even narrow your Search to only show results that are in HD.)


Sweet! Thank you.


----------



## bradleys

aztivo said:


> Why would the clock be in the upper right corner. It was perfect in the lower right corner?


Really???

Kind of petty...


----------



## jakerome

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes! YouTube videos in HD! (You can even narrow your Search to only show results that are in HD.)


FINALLY!!! Hooray.


----------



## jrtroo

aztivo said:


> Why would the clock be in the upper right corner. It was perfect in the lower right corner?


And yesterday it was right in the middle. Probably moved since the bottom now houses all of the show related data.


----------



## JfNebraska

Question from someone who's just gotten back into the Tivo waters.

I tried to start a "Connect to Tivo Service Now" to bring in the update and got a message saying that service was temporarily unavailable because of a scheduled update at 2:00 AM. 

Anything I can do to bring down 20.2.1.1 now, or do I just need to learn a small modicum of patience?


----------



## mrsean

bradleys said:


> Really???
> 
> Kind of petty...


I disagree. Not petty at all. We have all the right to want the clock positioned as it originally was.

I'm going to reserve judgement until I actually see how the clock looks on the top of screen, but I can already say that I don't like the idea of it being there. Although, I do appreciate the engineers efforts to address the clock issue.

Margret - Excellent summation of the update. Thanks!


----------



## Balzer

JfNebraska said:


> Question from someone who's just gotten back into the Tivo waters.
> 
> I tried to start a "Connect to Tivo Service Now" to bring in the update and got a message saying that service was temporarily unavailable because of a scheduled update at 2:00 AM.
> 
> Anything I can do to bring down 20.2.1.1 now, or do I just need to learn a small modicum of patience?


I believe that message will come up if the update is already downloaded. The network page probably says "Pending Restart", so all that person should need to do is reboot to install the update.


----------



## werk

Margret:
Thank you so much for posting here and a big thanks for summarizing the update 's features and likely upcoming update features. A little communication goes a long way, especially for longtime TiVo users like myself.

Now who at Amazon do we have to pester to get them cracking on an updated TiVo app with streaming???


----------



## minimeh

One more huzzah for Margret for posting the 20.2.1.1 update information and to the engineering team for the special treats! Fact is, even if the updates and treats aren't what one is personally excited by, you gotta love the efforts.

Thanks.


----------



## bradleys

mrsean said:


> I disagree. Not petty at all. We have all the right to want the clock positioned as it originally was.
> 
> I'm going to reserve judgement until I actually see how the clock looks on the top of screen, but I can already say that I don't like the idea of it being there. Although, I do appreciate the engineers efforts to address the clock issue.
> 
> Margret - Excellent summation of the update. Thanks!


I suspect that the redesigned guide screens are taking up that real estate now and was the reason it was moved in the first place. Based on feedback and a desire to provide added value the Devs at TiVo moved this "undocumented" and "unsupported" feature to a location that was more convenient for the user and just as important, available for the devs.

I see no issue in asking the question, but at least acknowledge the attempt...


----------



## Test

Trying out the new netflix app now. Any info on controls? Back/left pauses it instead of going back to the main screen. Play pauses it instead of showing the current time. The info button doesn't do anything. Up works like back and takes you to app.


----------



## jwcooper

The communication about the last couple of updates is fantastic. It makes the wait between the updates much better as you know what's coming down the pipe, and approximate time frames for deployment.

Thanks for the release notes Margret!


----------



## rhettf

mrsean said:


> I disagree. Not petty at all. We have all the right to want the clock positioned as it originally was.
> 
> I'm going to reserve judgement until I actually see how the clock looks on the top of screen, but I can already say that I don't like the idea of it being there. Although, I do appreciate the engineers efforts to address the clock issue.


Here is what the clock looks like:










I am slightly blind in my right eye so unless I look directly at the clock its out of my field of vision.



TiVoMargret said:


> Just for you, tivocommunity.com!
> ---------------------------------------------
> Our engineers REALLY appreciate the passion you have for TiVo. Some of them closely monitor the activity on this board, and wanted to do a couple of things they knew this group would appreciate the most. So, in this update you'll find:
> 1. SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays a clock (without seconds) in the upper right corner when using HD Menus. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)


----------



## Drewster

Big thanks to Margaret for the release notes!


----------



## JfNebraska

Balzer said:


> I believe that message will come up if the update is already downloaded. The network page probably says "Pending Restart", so all that person should need to do is reboot to install the update.


You were right. Thanks for clearing that up. Installing now.


----------



## JfNebraska

Test said:


> Trying out the new netflix app now. Any info on controls? Back/left pauses it instead of going back to the main screen. Play pauses it instead of showing the current time. The info button doesn't do anything. Up works like back and takes you to app.


This sounds very similar to how the Netflix app works on my AppleTV.


----------



## rhettf

Joe01880 said:


> The Netflix app is not working using the HDUI, it does work using the SDUI, im hoping this straightens its self out.
> It looks really nice in the SD menu, sort of like the PS3 app, it just needs to be working in the HDUI.
> 
> BTW,
> Thanks for the heads up Margret, the notes are a very welcome thing!


In the HDUI go to My Video Providers and turn the netflix and youtube app's on and off. That got them working for me.


----------



## Budshark

Wow. This is great and the feedback and notes and engineers attention to the community is fantastic. Reminds me of DirecTVs CE program which has been a huge success and really helped them push their in house DVRs to where they are in a short time.


----------



## aaronwt

YEs thanks. I rebooted one of my TiVos remotely from my HAVA HD. I'm getting into Netflix right now. The first time it didn't come up so I went into the video provider section and when I tried Netflix again it came up.


----------



## Drewster

Mine is now up with 20.2.1.1 applied.

However, the NetFlix app wants me to sign in with my username and password... I don't have a slider/keyboard remote, just the peanut. How exactly can I input that?

Or is this something I have to wait up to four hours for the signatures to exchange?


----------



## Test

Drewster said:


> Mine is now up with 20.2.1.1 applied.
> 
> However, the NetFlix app wants me to sign in with my username and password... I don't have a slider/keyboard remote, just the peanut. How exactly can I input that?
> 
> Or is this something I have to wait up to four hours for the signatures to exchange?


Click select on the name/password field and an onscreen keyboard comes up


----------



## Drewster

Test said:


> Click select on the name/password field and an onscreen keyboard comes up


Ah, thank you. For some reason that didn't work the first time.

That this on-screen keyboard is different that the TiVo one for searching is jarring. I guess that's because this app runs through Flash(?) and is implemented by NetFlix.


----------



## Lars_J

I got the update. Woo!

My reaction: 
I like the more fully featured Netflix and Youtube apps - although they feel a bit sluggish. The UI is very different and takes time to get used to. Youtube quality is appears to be HD, although it would be nice if it told me what kind of quality stream I was viewing in the info panel.

This is my first time using the HD UI (couldn't before due to lack of parental control), and it looks nice. Definitely slower though. I'll have to use it for a while and see how I like it.

First thing I did was turn off the live TV and playback window in the top corner. Very annoying that it would not pause when hitting the TiVo button to go back to the menu. I'll also probably disable all recommendations above, hopefully that will improve the responsiveness of the UI.

One odd thing... when I switched to the HD UI, the screen blacked out for about 10 seconds. Then the HD home screen appeared. Strange. (Not a TV issue, my TV switches modes fast)


----------



## DonaldBurns65144

Got the update and so far so good. 

However, the Netflix need for re-entering of name/password had me going until I read this thread. Trying to select a Netflix movie from the Tivo search for movie list just kept giving a network not available error and I had no clue that NetFlix wanted the above data to be reentered. This should be highlighted in the install message or there will be LOTS of incoming calls about a broken update! 

And am I to assume that Hulu and Amazon info will need to be re-entered too?


----------



## TerpBE

So does the new Youtube app still show "no videos" if any one of the videos in a playlist is no longer available?


----------



## sbiller

Anyone else think Netflix is abysmally slow? Other than the 30 seconds to launch the new app, navigating the Netflix UI is very quick.

http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/10/3011117/tivo-updates-netflix-and-youtube-app-hands-on


----------



## JfNebraska

Here's an interesting wrinkle in the Netflix App that probably affects few systems, but affects mine. Apologies if this is Greek to non-technophiles.

I have both a 720P TV and a 1080P/24 capable projector hooked to my Tivo through a preamp. When a Netflix movie starts, from what I can tell, it increases the resolution as it builds it's buffer. A movie starts in SD (or something worse than that), then switches to 1080i, then, after another 10 seconds, switches to 1080p/24. 

For me, if I'm watching on my TV, I lose the picture when it switches to 1080p/24 (presumably because my preamp goes into some kind of pass through mode, and my TV can't handle the 1080p/24 signal). At that point, I can hear the sound, but can't see anything. If I'm watching on my projector, the picture comes back, looking great when it makes this final switch.

No big deal, I think, since I will probably always be on my project when I'm watching 1080p/24 movies, but I was confused as to why I was getting audio only on the TV after the movie started playing fine. I'm pretty sure I've figured it out now.


----------



## crxssi

Like everyone else, I want to thank Margret and her team for posting a release notes and for getting the requested users updated so quickly. When I got home, mine had already gotten the update and was pending restart.... so I restarted it!


----------



## Drewster

I'm watching Ghostbusters on NetFlix, in HD with 5.1 sound. The audio is consistently out of sync.


----------



## jrtroo

Have you gone out of the app and back in? I had that happen from time to time with the old app.


----------



## Lars_J

I would much prefer if you could set a preferred quality in the Netflix app, and just buffer a couple more seconds at start of the video to verify. If it isn't fast enough for some reason, fall back.

This may not be TiVo's fault, but it is a bit ridiculous that it has to start on a very low-quality stream every time, even if I have a 20mbps+ broadband and have no problem streaming 1080p.


----------



## rhettf

Tech of the web had a tip on how to minimize the video black out on Netflix.

"To minimize the issue with video switching: Go to "Settings" and then "Video". Under "Video Output Formats", set the formats only to 1080i and 1080P/24 (pass-through). HD shows that stream at 1080i / 30FPS won't have to renegoiate the HDMI connection with the TV and that will eliminate those black-outs. One example of an HD show at 1080i / 30 FPS is Doctor Who."

http://www.techofthehub.com/2012/05/tivo-netflix-player-hands-on-review.html


----------



## sbiller

Drewster said:


> I'm watching Ghostbusters on NetFlix, in HD with 5.1 sound. The audio is consistently out of sync.


One thing you might want to check is your audio settings on your receiver/television. I found that changing the audio settings on my Pioneer Kuro TV corrected some lipsync issues I was having with Netflix.

In my case I altered the advanced audio settings under the Sound Effects menu. There are three options - SRS Surround Sound, SRS Focus, and SRS TruBass. I turned all options to Off since they were previously set to On. There was some reading I was doing on the Roku site about Netflix audio sync options that led me to this debug technique.

Surprisingly, this corrected the lip sync issue so it appears to be some sort of decoding issue by my TV of the Netflix audio tracks.

With that said, I have my Elite/XL4 connected directly to my TV via HDMI without a 5.1 receiver.


----------



## Lars_J

rhettf said:


> Tech of the web had a tip on how to minimize the video black out on Netflix.
> 
> "To minimize the issue with video switching: Go to "Settings" and then "Video". Under "Video Output Formats", set the formats only to 1080i and 1080P/24 (pass-through). HD shows that stream at 1080i / 30FPS won't have to renegoiate the HDMI connection with the TV and that will eliminate those black-outs. One example of an HD show at 1080i / 30 FPS is Doctor Who."
> 
> http://www.techofthehub.com/2012/05/tivo-netflix-player-hands-on-review.html


Yeah, that's a good tip in general. Some display devices do not switch well, and forcing video output to 1080i/1080p only usually makes for a much smoother experience.


----------



## sharkster

Thank You, Margret!

I saw that both of mine were in 'pending restart' so, one at a time, I restarted them. 

I'm intrigued with the 'clock' thing and tried the instruction. While I do see the clock while I am IN the HD menu, I don't see it on the screen while I'm watching a show. Am I doing something wrong? I followed the instruction given.

Ooh, I did just notice that all those ad blocks on the top of the HD menu are gone now. I hope that stays gone! I hated that. Now if I can only figure out how I did that so I can do it on the other Tivo.  UGH! Never mind. They're back. 

But I did manage to get the clock after I did the process about a dozen times.


----------



## GoEagles

I'm really looking forward to the new features that are upcoming that Margret mentioned such as HD menus for Season Passes, MRS, etc.


----------



## caryrae73

JfNebraska said:


> Here's an interesting wrinkle in the Netflix App that probably affects few systems, but affects mine. Apologies if this is Greek to non-technophiles.
> When a Netflix movie starts, from what I can tell, it increases the resolution as it builds it's buffer. A movie starts in SD (or something worse than that), then switches to 1080i, then, after another 10 seconds, switches to 1080p/24.


Started watching my first show on Netflix and mine seems to do the same thing. Starts out very pixelated (not sure if that's a real word) then picture starts to get better after some seconds.

Edit: Second show I watched started just fine.


----------



## CoxInPHX

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi Community,
> 
> Other changes
> ---------------------------------------------
> 1. Cox customers that had difficulty receiving "Plus Pak" channels should find that issue resolved.


I am VERY happy to confirm the issue with the Cox H.264 Plus Package HD Channels have been Fixed.

Thanks so Much Margret


----------



## BlackBetty

aztivo said:


> Why would the clock be in the upper right corner. It was perfect in the lower right corner?


I agree.


----------



## 241705

Thanks, Margret.

Loving the feedback from TiVo and the additional features. Really thinking about buying a second Premiere.


----------



## eddieb187

Thank you so much for losing the banner when clearing the guide. 
Clear the TiVo guide and the banner would popup.
I found that to be really annoying.


----------



## aztivo

CoxInPHX said:


> I am VERY happy to confirm the issue with the Cox H.264 Plus Package HD Channels have been Fixed.
> 
> Thanks so Much Margret


:up::up::up:


----------



## moyekj

eddieb187 said:


> Thank you so much for losing the banner when clearing the guide.
> Clear the TiVo guide and the banner would popup.
> I found that to be really annoying.


 Find it annoying too, but it's still doing that for me (in HDUI)...


----------



## proudx

shaown said:


> LOVE THE RELEASE NOTES.
> 
> Something I have been dying for - well - for 12 years
> 
> Also - great to see what upcoming features you are working on. More HD Menus is great - especially HD Menu for MRS Shows
> Thanks
> -Shaown


Release notes! Thank you so much!


----------



## jteague

I was disappointed when they changed the fast forward behavior.
THANK YOU for making it optional.
I can't wait to try it out the old way.


----------



## mrizzo80

Overall I think the new Netflix app is great.

2 issues I've noticed that I have not seen brought up:
1.) Sub-Menu text disappears. Mainly on TV sub-menus. If you scroll in the menus enough the text will go away, come back, go away. Sometimes the episode title list won't fully populate. Strange.

2.) Recently Watched List is just your last watched item. I think this should show 5-10 items back. If you are working your way through a 100 episode TV series and then you watch a movie, you have to manually find your way back to your TV show. Would be nice if the Recently Watched List would show more items so your TV series is still pinned to that list.

I haven't really had any speed issues while navigating the UI. Startup time could be improved as others have mentioned. "Watch Now From Netflix" links in the primary Tivo UI are inconsistent in where it lands in the Netflix UI. Sometimes it takes you directly to the item in Netflix and other times it takes you to the search screen. Movies tend to go straight to their Netflix page; TV shows seem to go to the Netflix search page. Not positive about that though.

Overall, a much more usable experience than what we've had.


----------



## gteague

while i appreciate the features, in my case (and some others with elites) we'd rather have fixes for the problem of our channels going away and the elite not recovering. it is most definitely an elite problem and not a cable card problem as your techs insist because the same cable cards that work perfectly in the s3 fail in the elite.

i bought my elite in december of last year and it will not work for more than 1-3 days at a time without all my channels disappearing. a simple re-seating of the cable card always fixes it, proving that it's not a cable company problem, or, at the worst, it's a momentary (?signal?) lapse or dip or spike that the tivo should be able to recover from, but doesn't. i am still maintaining a log of outages at: <http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8908623#post8908623> if you care to read about the extent of the problem and see how many others are experiencing it.

i worked with your 'executive support team' (which you arranged, and for which i thank you most heartily), and while they were the best people in the world, after all the tivo and catv hardware had been replaced at least once and signal/noise levels verified as acceptable, they had nothing to offer but cable card roulette and i feel they were forced into a bad situation due to a hardware problem in the elite. and my cable company didn't help matters by refusing to participate in the 'replace the cable card again' game.

can you please add to your update list a workaround for this problem? it is costing you sales (see the thread for evidence) and all it needs is a software routine that would recognize the loss of multiple channels and do the software equivalent of a cable card reset.

thanks,

/guy


----------



## CoxInPHX

gteague said:


> it is costing you sales (see the thread for evidence) and all it needs is a software routine that would recognize the loss of multiple channels and do the software equivalent of a cable card reset.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> /guy


This issue has caused TiVo to loose my sale on an Elite/XL4 until a resolution is found.

I was hoping the Spring Update would address the issues


----------



## mmf01

Pending restart - Update in progress x2

Margret - You're awesome! Thanks very much for the update and the priority list!!


----------



## TiVoMargret

gteague said:


> can you please add to your update list a workaround for this problem? it is costing you sales (see the thread for evidence) and all it needs is a software routine that would recognize the loss of multiple channels and do the software equivalent of a cable card reset.


I will pass this along to the engineers. I am so sorry you are having this trouble!


----------



## TerpBE

The "Clear" button to exit Netflix/Youtube apps is incredibly frustrating. Everywhere else on the Tivo, Clear removes progress bars from the screen or clears text input fields. But when out of habit you do the same thing in these apps, you get booted out. Consistency can go a long way in making a pleasing user experience.


----------



## crxssi

TerpBE said:


> The "Clear" button to exit Netflix/Youtube apps is incredibly frustrating. Everywhere else on the Tivo, Clear removes progress bars from the screen or clears text input fields. But when out of habit you do the same thing in these apps, you get booted out. Consistency can go a long way in making a pleasing user experience.


I have to agree with this. I suppose I can get used to it, but (as another example) it is just so automatic to want to press the left arrow to exit a playing video, not up arrow. When left didn't do what I expected, I used clear and (like you) got booted out completely (and then had to wait the 24 seconds or so for the YouTube app to load again).

This is a side-effect of having vendors "roll their own app" without regard to TiVo's standard UI rules. There are advantages and disadvantages.... but this is certainly one of the latter.


----------



## mmf01

Netflix app doesn't work. Receiving an "unexpected error has occurred". Toggling video providers didn't work either. As another poster pointed out, netflix is only working in the SDUI. Confirmed here as well. Is the 4 hour wait time for the HDUI only? Anyone found a fix for this?

EDIT: Both boxes working now! Just had to toggle one and wait/reboot the other. 

Looks like the "info" button no longer works while in Netflix. Used to be able to get episode info this way while watching a stream.


----------



## Xab

TiVoMargret said:


> I will pass this along to the engineers. I am so sorry you are having this trouble!


Awesome to see you are on top of it and letting them know. I can say personally I've had the exact opposite issue - when I had my Media Center PC with Ceton card, I would lose all signal on all channels at least once a week and it would cause me to miss lots of recordings. It's incredibly frustrating! Ever since I swapped to a TiVo Elite, even with the EXACT same CableCard, I haven't had one single issue. I'm still blown away every day when I turn on my TV and everything is just working perfectly as it should, and not having to play tech support guy like I always did with my Media Center.


----------



## Joe01880

The HDD, a 2TB WD green in my TiVo Premiere since the update has gotten much louder.

*EDIT:* This issue is resolved and not related to the update, thank you for the replies!


----------



## rahnbo

Anyone know if the HDUI picture in picture bug is fixed? I'm talking about when you disable it yet it occasionally turns itself back on when you press the menu button and continues to play whatever you are watching. This has really been my largest issue with the last update as it results in lots of spoilers.


----------



## Lars_J

Joe01880 said:


> The HDD, a 2TB WD green in my TiVo Premiere since the update has gotten much louder. Sounds as if it is being written to constantly. Sort of the way a HDD in desktop computer sounds when it boots up, the exception being with my Premiere the sound is continuous. I can hear it from across the room where as before the update it as very quiet.
> Anyone else experiencing this and is it a bad thing?


It sounds to me (not an expert, but I have replaced HD's including my TiVo one in the past) like your hard drive might be failing. If I were you, I'd replace the HD with a new one while you still could access the existing data to copy over.


----------



## beobuff

TiVoMargret said:


> This morning we began rolling out the 20.2.1.1 update for TiVo Premiere (including XL, XL4, and Elite). Many boxes will be authorized for the update today, with more added each day from the priority list. (http://tivo.com/priority).
> 
> There are three main features in the release:
> - New Netflix App (created by Netflix)
> - New Youtube App (created by Google)
> - Parental Controls in HD Menus


All of the details you provided were most welcome, but you have overlooked what is perhaps the most important feature of this new upgrade for many users (including myself): the fact that the HDUI menus and submenus execute a good deal (3-4 times) faster than before! The iPad and iPhone apps (which apparently feed directly from the Tivo devices as opposed to over the Internet as I had previously thought) also execute a good deal faster and are more stable as well. This speed increase is a vast improvement and provides a great enhancement to the overall Tivo experience. Engineering really did their homework on the new code. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## crxssi

Joe01880 said:


> The HDD, a 2TB WD green in my TiVo Premiere since the update has gotten much louder. Sounds as if it is being written to constantly. Sort of the way a HDD in desktop computer sounds when it boots up, the exception being with my Premiere the sound is continuous. I can hear it from across the room where as before the update it as very quiet.
> Anyone else experiencing this and is it a bad thing?


Every time something like this has been reported, it is followed by hard drive failure or fan failure. Has little to do with the update and everything to do with the unit being rebooted.


----------



## crxssi

beobuff said:


> All of the details you provided were most welcome, but you have overlooked what is perhaps the most important feature of this new upgrade for many users (including myself): the fact that the HDUI menus and submenus execute a good deal (3-4 times) faster than before!/QUOTE]
> 
> As I pointed out in the other thread, this is simply not true. The menus are exactly the same speed as before. You are probably just seeing a difference due to rebooting.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

mrizzo80 said:


> 1.) Sub-Menu text disappears. Mainly on TV sub-menus. If you scroll in the menus enough the text will go away, come back, go away. Sometimes the episode title list won't fully populate. Strange.


I had this same issue while playing with Netflix last night. I saw the new listing for Dark Shadows and selected it so I could add it to my Instant Watch list. Where the menu should show up listing the options, it was totally blank. I could press the up and down arrow buttons to move the hightlight up and down, but the text never showed up. Exiting the submenu and immediately bringing it back up did not fix it. After completely exiting the Netflix app and then going back in, the submenu displayed fine.

[I also saw it a few other times too.]


----------



## sbiller

crxssi said:


> beobuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> All of the details you provided were most welcome, but you have overlooked what is perhaps the most important feature of this new upgrade for many users (including myself): the fact that the HDUI menus and submenus execute a good deal (3-4 times) faster than before!/QUOTE]
> 
> As I pointed out in the other thread, this is simply not true. The menus are exactly the same speed as before. You are probably just seeing a difference due to rebooting.
> 
> 
> 
> The HDUI speed is extremely dependent on internet speed and reliability of DNS resolution. I had a 2x increase in HDUI performance by switching from my ISPs unreliable DNS to OpenDNS.
Click to expand...


----------



## atmuscarella

Joe01880 said:


> The HDD, a 2TB WD green in my TiVo Premiere since the update has gotten much louder. Sounds as if it is being written to constantly. Sort of the way a HDD in desktop computer sounds when it boots up, the exception being with my Premiere the sound is continuous. I can hear it from across the room where as before the update it as very quiet.
> Anyone else experiencing this and is it a bad thing?


Thats how mine sounds at the beginning of a restart (I have a 2TB Seagate in mine). Maybe you should restart it again to see if it clears up.

Good Luck,


----------



## mmf01

Looks like 30 second skip is instantaneous now. No lag whatsoever. Even with SPS code before, there felt like some delay. Feels like that is gone with latest update.


----------



## jrtroo

TerpBE said:


> The "Clear" button to exit Netflix/Youtube apps is incredibly frustrating. Everywhere else on the Tivo, Clear removes progress bars from the screen or clears text input fields. But when out of habit you do the same thing in these apps, you get booted out. Consistency can go a long way in making a pleasing user experience.


Agreed. When in a show I'm completely confused as what to do and I'm clearly doing the wrong thing continually. Is there a cheat sheet someplace?

Question is, is the behavior exclusively due to conscious programming decisions by Netflix/Youtube or is it due to the tools made available by Tivo for third party apps? I don't seem to remember Hulu working this way, but I cancelled that after the free trial a year ago.

I've got no qualms complaining to Netflix/Google about the awkward behavior, but I'm unsure if this is solely their issue.


----------



## Aero 1

jrtroo said:


> Agreed. When in a show I'm completely confused as what to do and I'm clearly doing the wrong thing continually. Is there a cheat sheet someplace?
> 
> Question is, is the behavior exclusively due to conscious programming decisions by Netflix/Youtube or is it due to the tools made available by Tivo for third party apps? I don't seem to remember Hulu working this way, but I cancelled that after the free trial a year ago.
> 
> I've got no qualms complaining to Netflix/Google about the awkward behavior, but I'm unsure if this is solely their issue.


thats how netflix coded their software, and thats the same behavior on most of their devices.

the same uproar happened in the boxee forum when netflix became available. you can only navigate it with the dpad and the select button. netflix rendered the menu button and the play pause button on the button remote useless.

Netflix explanation was that they want consistent navigation on all platforms.


----------



## moyekj

Aero 1 said:


> Netflix explanation was that they want consistent navigation on all platforms.


 Great thinking there by Netflix. Consistent on all, intuitive on none.


----------



## jrtroo

Too funny. I think that they mean- "It is way easier for us to document how we do things if we only have one way to do things." Reminds me of Henry Ford and the Model "T" - any color you want so long as its black.


----------



## moose53

Test said:


> Click select on the name/password field and an onscreen keyboard comes up


Thank you. I was staring at the screen with *no clue* 

Barb

Tivo Premier (OTA); Clearstream 2 antenna; LINKSYS Wireless G Broadband Router; RF modulator; Terk VR1 Automatic TV Volume Controller; Hulu Plus, Netflix and PlayOn subscriptions.


----------



## Lrscpa

TiVoMargret said:


> If your box has updated to the Spring release today, and you aren't able to access the new Netflix app, please go to Settings > Channels > My Video Providers.
> 
> (Visiting that screen should force a refresh that you might otherwise have to wait for.)


After the update, I got an Netflix Error Screen (Cannot log into Netflix), and still had the old You-Tube App. Going to this screen alone didn't help, deselecting all of the items, going to TiVo main menu, then going back to this screen and re-selecting did.:up:


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Great thinking there by Netflix. Consistent on all, intuitive on none.


It's still very intuitive. It's just not like using other features with the TiVo remote. Using Netflix on the TiVo now is similar to the many other devices I have with Netflix. Whether that is good or bad is subjective, but it is more consistent now over multiple platforms.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> It's still very intuitive. It's just not like using other features with the TiVo remote. Using Netflix on the TiVo now is similar to the many other devices I have with Netflix. Whether that is good or bad is subjective, but it is more consistent now over multiple platforms.


 That's the point though. I use TiVo for the TiVo experience, not for some other imposed experience that behaves nothing like it.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> That's the point though. I use TiVo for the TiVo experience, not for some other imposed experience that behaves nothing like it.


To get that TiVo probably needs to design it themselves or pay netflix to design it that way. And yes ideally I would prefer it to be integrated into the TiVo experience too.


----------



## rick123

Just curious, I forced a connection with the mothership and got the update for both of my units. Had the "pending restart" notice when the download was complete and did a manual restart to install the update.

If I had not forced a restart, would the tivo have done it automatically (restarted) at some point in the future or would my units just sit there with the pending restart notice until I noticed it?


----------



## cherry ghost

rick123 said:


> Just curious, I forced a connection with the mothership and got the update for both of my units. Had the "pending restart" notice when the download was complete and did a manual restart to install the update.
> 
> If I had not forced a restart, would the tivo have done it automatically (restarted) at some point in the future or would my units just sit there with the pending restart notice until I noticed it?


It would have restarted on its own, overnight, probably around 2:00 am.


----------



## 483

Thank you for the update to Netflix. Appears to be a huge step forward.

When using the TiVo app on my iPhone 4S I often use the keyboard function to search. When doing so within the Netflix app I am noticing the space bar does not work nor does the delete button. Be great to get that working.


----------



## sharkster

cherry ghost said:


> It would have restarted on its own, overnight, probably around 2:00 am.


Thanks! I wondered about that too but, like the other poster, I went ahead and restarted both of mine yesterday.


----------



## Joe3

TiVoMargret said:


> Just for you, tivocommunity.com!
> ---------------------------------------------
> Our engineers REALLY appreciate the passion you have for TiVo. Some of them closely monitor the activity on this board, and wanted to do a couple of things they knew this group would appreciate the most. So, in this update you'll find:
> 1. SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays a clock (without seconds) in the upper right corner when using HD Menus. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)
> 2. For those of you that didn't like the change where the fourth press of Fast Forward was ignored, you can now re-enable the use of the fourth press of FWD to cycle back to PLAY by entering: SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)
> 
> More Updates Coming
> ---------------------------------------------


What happened? Did "Tom" Rogers, President and CEO of TiVo Inc find the TiVo engineers chained to their iron masks in the donjon?

A lot has changed since your internment, would you believe it, Chevy's are back!


----------



## crxssi

moyekj said:


> That's the point though. I use TiVo for the TiVo experience, not for some other imposed experience that behaves nothing like it.


+1


----------



## HenryFarpolo

The optional clock and new location is a real plus. For me the size is perfect and the elapsed time counter is a nice feature.


----------



## ncfoster

Big props for the release notes. Same for the new features. Netflix was a bit slow on the first load, if nothing else. Haven't tested beyond that. Looks very much like the PS3 interface, not surprisingly. Seems to run a lot slower, not surprisingly, though both take a while to start. Hoping the performance is tolerable, but I have my PS3 as a fallback. Really hoping that the YouTube HD experience is a good one, as I have been waiting on that for a while, and my PS3 is NOT a good fallback for that at all.


----------



## rhettf

HenryFarpolo said:


> The optional clock and new location is a real plus. For me the size is perfect and the elapsed time counter is a nice feature.


I agree


----------



## gteague

gteague said:


> can you please add to your update list a workaround for this problem? [del] ... all it needs is a software routine that would recognize the loss of multiple channels and do the software equivalent of a cable card reset.





TiVoMargret said:


> I will pass this along to the engineers. I am so sorry you are having this trouble!


grazie mille! bless you!

/guy


----------



## lessd

HenryFarpolo said:


> The optional clock and new location is a real plus. For me the size is perfect and the elapsed time counter is a nice feature.


Now if the clock setting will survive a re-boot that would be great as the 30s skip does now.


----------



## ShinySteelRobot

The update appeared today. It looks great, thanks for the hard work making the TiVo better.



TiVoMargret said:


> So, in this update you'll find:
> 1. SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays a clock


Unfortunately, this does nothing meaningful on my TiVo. It aways switches my TiVo to channel 9.

I press the following on my slide remote:
 SELECT - brings up the mini-guide overlaid on whatever's on TV
 PLAY - dismisses the mini-guide and goes back to whatever's on TV
 SELECT - brings up the mini-guide, again
 9 - switches the mini-guide to channel 9
 SELECT - changes the TiVo to channel 9

So now I'm on channel 9. I don't see a clock.
???????


----------



## CoxInPHX

Try SELECT-SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT


----------



## DCIFRTHS

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi Community,
> 
> This morning we began rolling out the 20.2.1.1 update for TiVo Premiere (including XL, XL4, and Elite). Many boxes will be authorized for the update today, with more added each day from the priority list. (http://tivo.com/priority).


The detailed release notes are great - exactly what is needed to help get your heavy users back on board (of course I can only speak for myself).



TiVoMargret said:


> Just for you, tivocommunity.com!
> ---------------------------------------------
> Our engineers REALLY appreciate the passion you have for TiVo. Some of them closely monitor the activity on this board, and wanted to do a couple of things they knew this group would appreciate the most. So, in this update you'll find: ...
> 
> 2. *For those of you that didn't like the change where the fourth press of Fast Forward was ignored, you can now re-enable the use of the fourth press of FWD to cycle back to PLAY* by entering: SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.) ...


The inclusion of this option is very welcome. I hated the fact that the fourth press of the FWD button was ignored. This is my favorite change to the software so far...


----------



## TerpBE

ShinySteelRobot said:


> So now I'm on channel 9. I don't see a clock.
> ???????


Try switching to the SD menus temporarily, play back a recorded show, and then try the SPS code. The mini-guide, etc. in the HD menus can lead to problems when trying to enter them.


----------



## compnurd

TerpBE said:


> Try switching to the SD menus temporarily, play back a recorded show, and then try the SPS code. The mini-guide, etc. in the HD menus can lead to problems when trying to enter them.


Been stated several times. you need to hit select twice to start with

SELECT-SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT


----------



## HerronScott

Wow, great seeing the release notes posted as well as the new Netflix and Youtube apps (and I don't even have a Premiere). 

Scott


----------



## HD4me2

Don't see any mention of MP4.

It has been reported that the London Olympics will be broadcast in 3D.
Perhaps by ESPN3D which requires an MP4 capable Tivo Premiere.

There is no mention of MP4 capability for the Premiere although this post mentions that:
http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-3d-broadcasts-on-twc-summer-olympics?pid=2908#pid2908

Please advise.


----------



## robaustin

I can't seem to be able to get to all my subscriptions in the YouTube app. The UI is weird. I use the right arrow to go to subscriptions, click select button and it immediately starts playing the first video in my first subscription. I tried going to info with the up arrow at that point but it has no visible way to go,to any other subscriptions be they users or channels. Help! I must have my Nerdist and Geek and Sundry!

Yes I can seek outmthemvideos individually but that defeats the purpose of having my YouTube account linked!

--*Rob


----------



## 241705

HD4me2 said:


> Don't see any mention of MP4.
> 
> It has been reported that the London Olympics will be broadcast in 3D.
> Perhaps by ESPN3D which requires an MP4 capable Tivo Premiere.
> 
> There is no mention of MP4 capability for the Premiere although this post mentions that:
> http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-3d-broadcasts-on-twc-summer-olympics?pid=2908#pid2908
> 
> Please advise.


The summer Olympics will be broadcast on the channels of NBC Universal. ESPN does not have rights to the games.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

HD4me2 said:


> Don't see any mention of MP4.
> 
> It has been reported that the London Olympics will be broadcast in 3D.
> Perhaps by ESPN3D which requires an MP4 capable Tivo Premiere.
> 
> There is no mention of MP4 capability for the Premiere although this post mentions that:
> http://www.sandiegohdtv.org/forums/thread-3d-broadcasts-on-twc-summer-olympics?pid=2908#pid2908
> 
> Please advise.


The original post mentions Cox customers now being able to receive "Plus Pak" channels.... those channels are mpeg4. New mpeg4 Verizon FiOS channels apparently work too.

So at least in theory mpeg4 is working. But it's hard to guarantee it across the board without any additional fixes from Tivo, as so few MPEG4 deployments are out there right now.

I guess we need to hear from more users with mpeg4 channels in their lineups (if any) to try to get a consensus.


----------



## SpikeDad

Aero 1 said:


> thats how netflix coded their software, and thats the same behavior on most of their devices.
> 
> the same uproar happened in the boxee forum when netflix became available. you can only navigate it with the dpad and the select button. netflix rendered the menu button and the play pause button on the button remote useless.
> 
> Netflix explanation was that they want consistent navigation on all platforms.


It's interesting that this comment is posted to a thread started by Tivo's UI vice-president. If I were in charge of Tivo and someone under me let such a preposterous error get put into product, I would be firing that person the next day.

I think this sums up Tivo's care of their customers in a nutshell - we do what best for our business relationships and not what's best for our customers.


----------



## dianebrat

Aero 1 said:


> thats how netflix coded their software, and thats the same behavior on most of their devices.
> 
> the same uproar happened in the boxee forum when netflix became available. you can only navigate it with the dpad and the select button. netflix rendered the menu button and the play pause button on the button remote useless.
> 
> Netflix explanation was that they want consistent navigation on all platforms.





SpikeDad said:


> If I were in charge of Tivo and someone under me let such a preposterous error get put into product, I would be firing that person the next day..


As mentioned many times, Tivo did NOT develop this Netflix app, Netflix did, there's no sacking to be done at Tivo, Inc for this issue.


----------



## falcon26

Still no update here in Newark CA :-( Bay area....just tried to force it but nothing...


----------



## jrtroo

SpikeDad said:


> If I were in charge of Tivo and someone under me let such a preposterous error get put into product, I would be firing that person the next day.


What error? This seems to be working as Netflix designed. So far, I have not heard of any bugs on the Netflix application, just intentional programming decisions by Netflix.

Do I like these decisions, no. To me, it is lazy and annoying. To the point that I'm considering dropping Netflix for Hulu Plus, I sent an email to Netflix to complain. I'll be doing that on their facebook page as well.


----------



## Joe01880

crxssi said:


> Every time something like this has been reported, it is followed by hard drive failure or fan failure. Has little to do with the update and everything to do with the unit being rebooted.


For not the first time in my life i seem to be wrong, its not the hard drive making all the fuss. I took the damn thing apart and plugged it in with its top off.

As crxssi suggested it does indeed seem to be the fan raising so much hell.
This thing has been driving me crazy its so damn noisy, my wife is afraid its going to catch on fire.
Does anyone know if the fan from a TiVo S2 will work in a Premiere, or did i see a thread someplace that pointed to an aftermarket bolt in?

As always..thanks in advance!


----------



## crxssi

jrtroo said:


> What error? This seems to be working as Netflix designed. So far, I have not heard of any bugs on the Netflix application, just intentional programming decisions by Netflix.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=487185


----------



## crxssi

Joe01880 said:


> For not the first time in my life i seem to be wrong, its not the hard drive making all the fuss. I took the damn thing apart and plugged it in with its top off.
> 
> As crxssi suggested it does indeed seem to be the fan raising so much hell.
> This thing has been driving me crazy its so damn noisy, my wife is afraid its going to catch on fire. Does anyone know if the fan from a TiVo S2 will work in a Premiere, or did i see a thread someplace that pointed to an aftermarket bolt in?


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=472692

Sorry, the fan is specific to the Premiere. When mine started failing, I thought the hard drive was exploding. I could not believe how much quieter it was when I replaced the fan.

Mine was still under extended warranty, but the insane hassle of sending it back, being without TV for a week or something, losing my "one replacement" on the warranty, and losing all my settings, programming, and recordings was not worth the price of the fan and the 5 minutes it took to install it.


----------



## sharkster

ShinySteelRobot said:


> The update appeared today. It looks great, thanks for the hard work making the TiVo better.
> 
> Unfortunately, this does nothing meaningful on my TiVo. It aways switches my TiVo to channel 9.
> 
> I press the following on my slide remote:
> SELECT - brings up the mini-guide overlaid on whatever's on TV
> PLAY - dismisses the mini-guide and goes back to whatever's on TV
> SELECT - brings up the mini-guide, again
> 9 - switches the mini-guide to channel 9
> SELECT - changes the TiVo to channel 9
> 
> So now I'm on channel 9. I don't see a clock.
> ???????


I think you have to do it kinda fast. It took me several times on the first Tivo (and in the interim I was also getting switched to channel 9). Once I guess I got the right rhythm it worked. I like it.

When I went to do my second Tivo I must have gotten the rhythm down because it worked the first time. I just wrote the instructions on a post it note that I put right in front of me and I could do the sequence quickly.

*PS: Make sure you are hitting SELECT that one extra time in the beginning, so it's Select - Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select.*


----------



## rparadis99

TiVoMargret said:


> 2. Customers experiencing pixelation in Amazon Video downloads should find that issue resolved.


I had experienced this issue on numerous Amazon HD video downloads (SD always worked fine). Happy to report the problem appears to be fixed on a handful of test cases.


----------



## cherry ghost

Having never used the clock in the corner before, I was surprised to see the timer there also when playing back a recording. I think I'll keep it turned on.


----------



## aaronwt

Aero 1 said:


> thats how netflix coded their software, and thats the same behavior on most of their devices.
> 
> the same uproar happened in the boxee forum when netflix became available. you can only navigate it with the dpad and the select button. netflix rendered the menu button and the play pause button on the button remote useless.
> 
> Netflix explanation was that they want consistent navigation on all platforms.


I've watched several hours of Netflix with the new UI since the update a couple of days ago. Every time I have used the play /pause button.
Have you even used it? Why do you think the play /pause button is not used? It is definitely being used on my TiVo Boxes when streaming Netflix content. I can start a title by hitting the play button or the select button. Once playing I can play /pause the title by hitting the select button, the play button or the pause button.
I can also FF/REW using the FF/REW buttons or by using the right/left on the pad around the select button.


----------



## gteague

i woke up this evening to a power outage. i thought sure when the tivo started up i would have the update and indeed i tried the new clock sequence before i checked the version number. it displayed a clock, but square in the middle of the screen in the hdui, so checked and the update is still mia for me.

/guy


----------



## CoxInPHX

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The original post mentions Cox customers now being able to receive "Plus Pak" channels.... those channels are mpeg4. New mpeg4 Verizon FiOS channels apparently work too.
> 
> So at least in theory mpeg4 is working. But it's hard to guarantee it across the board without any additional fixes from Tivo, as so few MPEG4 deployments are out there right now.
> 
> I guess we need to hear from more users with mpeg4 channels in their lineups (if any) to try to get a consensus.


The Spring Update did fix the MPEG4 (H.264) channels on Cox.

I am speculating that the issue with Cox's MPEG4 (H.264) channels was due to TiVo not recognizing Copy Protection (CCI Byte 0x02) on H.264 format, and the reason Verizon FiOS did work is they do not use Copy Protection.

See this posting:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9088693#post9088693


----------



## plazman30

Margret,

You have earned every penny of your Christmas bonus today!


----------



## caryrae73

Not sure if this was happening before the update but I am noticing in the guide a lot of shows that say new even though they are not. Like some shows we watch every week will say new next to it even though it was a rerun from last week.


----------



## MC Hammer

caryrae73 said:


> Not sure if this was happening before the update but I am noticing in the guide a lot of shows that say new even though they are not. Like some shows we watch every week will say new next to it even though it was a rerun from last week.


I'm seeing this as well. 'New' flag appears despite the 'First Aired Date' reflecting 5/12.


----------



## sharkster

I, too, am seeing 'new' posted on some programming that is not new. But, I don't know if that is a new problem or not either, as I hadn't been using the HD UI. It has some things that bug me profoundly.

But the good news is that now I have 'Can't Touch This' stuck in my head....dancing in my chair.


----------



## caryrae73

MC Hammer said:


> I'm seeing this as well. 'New' flag appears despite the 'First Aired Date' reflecting 5/12.


Sometimes with First Air Date even older. We watch a show called Harry's Law and one of the airings on the guide right now shows it as "new" even though it aired on 4/22/12.


----------



## sharkster

rparadis99 said:


> I had experienced this issue on numerous Amazon HD video downloads (SD always worked fine). Happy to report the problem appears to be fixed on a handful of test cases.


I had only done one Amazon video before the update (my Premieres are pretty new) and I did have that weird pixelation problem. I just purchased another Amazon video the other day, after current update, and had no problems at all. Yay!


----------



## morac

caryrae73 said:


> Sometimes with First Air Date even older. We watch a show called Harry's Law and one of the airings on the guide right now shows it as "new" even though it aired on 4/22/12.


I'm not 100% sure about the timing of this, but I believe the TiVo software treats anything that first aired within the last 28 days as "new". That goes for season passes as well.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

ever since this update on my quad elite i have major problems with the remote not responding and it is extremely annoying


----------



## lessd

tivoknucklehead said:


> ever since this update on my quad elite i have major problems with the remote not responding and it is extremely annoying


This has happened to my TPXL also, had to re-boot once (after waiting 20 minutes), but its not happening too much so I have not gotten annoyed..yet.


----------



## aaronwt

tivoknucklehead said:


> ever since this update on my quad elite i have major problems with the remote not responding and it is extremely annoying


Is this the IR or BT remote? I have not run into any remote problems with my two Elites yet. But I have also been using the BT remotes with them. I have not been using the IR remotes with them.
I have used the IR remotes with my two, two tuner Premieres. But I also have not used them alot since the new update. Not like my ELites where I have been using them for many, many hours since the update.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

aaronwt said:


> Is this the IR or BT remote? I have not run into any remote problems with my two Elites yet. But I have also been using the BT remotes with them. I have not been using the IR remotes with them.
> I have used the IR remotes with my two, two tuner Premieres. But I also have not used them alot since the new update. Not like my ELites where I have been using them for many, many hours since the update.


Harmony 880 which never gave me problems before this update


----------



## Bighouse

caryrae73 said:


> Not sure if this was happening before the update but I am noticing in the guide a lot of shows that say new even though they are not. Like some shows we watch every week will say new next to it even though it was a rerun from last week.


Yup, getting a lot of new badges here too on obviously not-new shows. It looks like the "First Aired.." bug was fixed...but this was made worse!


----------



## jrtroo

These new flags have always been sketchy. I recollect remember that the last update seemed to reset them to some extent. Perhaps they will sit down better over time as new shows are recorded.


----------



## MichaelK

As others have said- *thanks so much for the interaction and specifically the release notes. The engineers putting in little backdoor stuff that people here asked* so nicely for (or complained mercilessly depending on how you look at it- WINK) *is also AWESOME* . *Really makes me a TiVo fan again*. For a while there, really seemed like Tivo didn't have the time for us.

Minor minor- "bug' fyi. If you have kidzone turned on in SD menus and you go to turn on HD menus to get parental controls the error still says that BOTH "Parental controls and kidzone MUST be turned off". Gives the impression that parental controls still wont work in HD. Once everyone switches to HD and no one is using kid zone it's probably not a big deal but for now it adds confusion and people might avoid switching to the HDUI because of it.

A little feedback on parental controls- very much appreciate now being able to move from SD to HD menus on the living room TiVo- but some feedback to tweak it if you are interested-

While parental controls take some getting used to compared to kidzone, I can do without all the trappings of kidzone so Parental controls gets the job done. So on the whole it's just fine.

But one really great feature in kidzone was the ability to override specific series and have all showings/episodes appear in the kidzone going forward - would be nice if there was an option to "always unlock this show" for the parental controls. Going back to the world of plan ratings based controls that are one killer feature that's surely missed. Real world example is Major League Baseball- shows up as unrated on my RSN so I wind up needing to unlock the game every day for my kids. Also for some reason PBS Kids Sprout seems to be completely without ratings on my Comcast system- probably because it's 100% kid safe- but a pain in the rear to have to "unlock" fireman sam and the like for my 5-year old all the time.

Another thing that could be improved upon- kidzone was pretty obvious as to indicate if you have the box locked up or unlocked. With parental controls it's not obvious at all that you have unlocked the box for a 4 hr minimum when you enter the pin to watch a show. This is compounded because of the above - that the user has to unlock the box much more frequently because you can't override individual series. So unlocked could use a big overt icon slapped all over the place or better yet, I'd much prefer that entering the pin only unlocks that one particular show at this time and then if my kids want another they have to come back to see me to unlock again. Not sure if the latter is possible without a big fuss- but a big giant symbol/icon/color change/ warning message/ something to indicate unlocked would be helpful in my shows and if possible on all the menus and banners.

There is a locked and unlocked icon floating around in various places- but honestly it's not at all consistent so my family hasn't learned yet how to interpret and unless someone can point out otherwise there's no indication with a my showing list full of folders that you are locked or unlocked.​
Thanks!


----------



## MichaelK

jrtroo said:


> These new flags have always been sketchy. I recollect remember that the last update seemed to reset them to some extent. Perhaps they will sit down better over time as new shows are recorded.


I've been under the impression that they say "new" for shows withing X days of their original airing (I thought 7 days but maybe it's 28?) that one hasn't watched.

Maybe the software updates resets the 'what we've watched' database so it so it's showing more after updates?

personally I like VERY MUCH that it doesn't have to catch that first viewing to get flagged new. I have piles of cable shows that are farther down my season pass list since they have so many repeat airings throughout the week. It's nice that I can get the middle of the night rerun of mythbusters and it still shows as new rather than having to force the primetime recording to get the new label.


----------



## Ziggy86

I have not yet received the updated but wanted to know if others have tried to download movies from Amazon and if this fixed the pixelation issue. My Tivo's pixelation issue is pretty bad when downloading from Amazon.

I hope I get my update soon. (I keep forcing a connection but nothing seems to work LOL)


----------



## MichaelK

Ziggy86 said:


> ...
> 
> I hope I get my update soon. (I keep forcing a connection but nothing seems to work LOL)


One box i signed up for the priority list some time back and it got the update the first night. The other box I signed up the day before the update and it came just a day later then the first box. If you haven't signed up for the priority list you should ASAP- it doesn't seem to take that long afterwards.


----------



## sbiller

Ziggy86 said:


> I have not yet received the updated but wanted to know if others have tried to download movies from Amazon and if this fixed the pixelation issue. My Tivo's pixelation issue is pretty bad when downloading from Amazon.
> 
> I hope I get my update soon. (I keep forcing a connection but nothing seems to work LOL)


Amazon pixelation/macroblocking issue is confirmed as fixed from multiple users including myself.


----------



## Ziggy86

sbiller said:


> Amazon pixelation/macroblocking issue is confirmed as fixed from multiple users including myself.


Fantastic.


----------



## sbiller

Ziggy86 said:


> Fantastic.


Agreed. I watched a 1080p movie the other night and it was flawless! :up:


----------



## jdmaxell

Anyone else not getting smooth 2x an 3x fast forwarding and rewinding? Since update, It seems the video frames are choppy and jerky, where you would see a horizontal line 3\4 from the top or bottom or both. Skips ahead in chunks. If you would be able to pause it a that point, the picture would look like it has split. Prior to update, the video was smooth at all speeds. Happening on both my premieres.


----------



## bsmith1051

MichaelK said:


> Another thing that could be improved upon- kidzone was pretty obvious as to indicate if you have the box locked up or unlocked. With parental controls its not obvious at all that you have unlocked the box for a 4 hr minimum when you enter the pin to watch a show.


I second this request re Parental Controls in HDUI. And I'll probably have other requests as I acclimate to it! Kidzone was easier for all involved, frankly.


----------



## moyekj

jdmaxell said:


> Anyone else not getting smooth 2x an 3x fast forwarding and rewinding? Since update, It seems the video frames are choppy and jerky, where you would see a horizontal line 3\4 from the top or bottom or both. Skips ahead in chunks. If you would be able to pause it a that point, the picture would look like it has split. Prior to update, the video was smooth at all speeds. Happening on both my premieres.


 Depending on what you are watching and how the transmission is encoded this can vary all over the place. Some shows are terrible, some good. This is not new and very dependent on the video encoding and goes back to series 3 platforms recording digital content as is.


----------



## cr33p

Is there a way to re enable Netflix being in the NPL?


----------



## moyekj

cr33p said:


> Is there a way to re enable Netflix being in the NPL?


 No. And for my case no way to disable it either even though from SDUI that launch point no longer works (HDUI launch point from My Shows works).


----------



## cr33p

moyekj said:


> No. And for my case no way to disable it either even though from SDUI that launch point no longer works (HDUI launch point from My Shows works).


Man, thats a big bummer, my son is 5 and it was so easy for him to find it. I like the new Netflix app, but also miss a lot of the Tivo like functionality of the older version. All I disliked with the old was no search, and no way to see what shows had been watched in the past.


----------



## Ziggy86

How can I sign up for the priority list?

I tried the link I found via search but after I input my tivo's serial number and hit submit nothing happens, seems like the submit button is not working or I may have a bad link?


----------



## exegesis48

Ziggy86 said:


> How can I sign up for the priority list?


Click here and then enter in your TiVo Premiere's TSN.

You can find it under the Messages & Settings, System Info.


----------



## Ziggy86

Thanks, I was able to put my Tivo on the list.

Thanks


----------



## h2oskierc

TiVoMargret said:


> 2. For those of you that didn't like the change where the fourth press of Fast Forward was ignored, you can now re-enable the use of the fourth press of FWD to cycle back to PLAY by entering: SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-8-8-SELECT. (Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)


Thanks for this! Great to be able to have that back! I'm tto lazy to move my thumb to the play button.


----------



## PeteB

TiVoMargret said:


> Hi Community,
> There are three main features in the release:
> - New Netflix App (created by Netflix)
> - New Youtube App (created by Google)
> - Parental Controls in HD Menus
> 
> ...More Updates Coming
> ---------------------------------------------
> at [email protected].


Google created Youtube app, do we know what information they are collecting on us??


----------



## PeteB

When is Comcast OnDemand coming? The Tivo Sales agent told me it was coming this summer when he talked me into buying an Elite.


----------



## compnurd

PeteB said:


> When is Comcast OnDemand coming? The Tivo Sales agent told me it was coming this summer when he talked me into buying an Elite.


It is market by Market and appears to be on Comcast's Schedule

SFO is done, Boston is next


----------



## Ziggy86

Can we use Verizon on Demand with the TiVo Elite units?


----------



## compnurd

Ziggy86 said:


> Can we use Verizon on Demand with the TiVo Elite units?


i dont believe anyone else has signed up yet


----------



## JandS

Ziggy86 said:


> How can I sign up for the priority list?
> 
> I tried the link I found via search but after I input my tivo's serial number and hit submit nothing happens, seems like the submit button is not working or I may have a bad link?


The Priority Request page appears to need Javascript enabled in your browser; in my case, in Firefox without JS enabled, the Submit button comes back with a "page not found" error message. In Chrome with JS enabled it came back with the "Congratulations" message.


----------



## alokkola

robaustin said:


> I can't seem to be able to get to all my subscriptions in the YouTube app. The UI is weird. I use the right arrow to go to subscriptions, click select button and it immediately starts playing the first video in my first subscription. I tried going to info with the up arrow at that point but it has no visible way to go,to any other subscriptions be they users or channels. Help! I must have my Nerdist and Geek and Sundry!
> 
> Yes I can seek outmthemvideos individually but that defeats the purpose of having my YouTube account linked!
> 
> --*Rob


I, too, have the same complaint. I was wishing for a "better" interface for Youtube subscriptions but after this update, I wish I could roll it back. I don't know who is to blame for not giving a list of subscriptions. Google engineers may have created it but how could Tivo let it pass through??:down::down:


----------



## sbiller

Ziggy86 said:


> Can we use Verizon on Demand with the TiVo Elite units?


Nope. TiVo is suing Verizon right now for IP Infringement. I wouldn't expect anything related to support for Verizon On Demand to happen before that lawsuit is settled. It is set for trial in the October timeframe but I wouldn't be surprised to see a settlement before than in the September time period.


----------



## crxssi

Ziggy86 said:


> Thanks, I was able to put my Tivo on the list.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think that is needed now. A friend of mine had his Premiere updated yesterday and he never signed up. So I think they are in full rollout now.

I should also mention that when mine was updated on day 1 of release, I got a message telling me about the features. They didn't do that last time, when the message didn't come out until EVERYONE got the update. That was a nice surprise.


----------



## aaronwt

I delete those messages right away.


----------



## xbr23

got the update today, thanks Tivo!!


----------



## MichaelK

cr33p said:


> Is there a way to re enable Netflix being in the NPL?


mine still is there?


----------



## GPK5050

jdmaxell said:


> Anyone else not getting smooth 2x an 3x fast forwarding and rewinding? Since update, It seems the video frames are choppy and jerky, where you would see a horizontal line 3\4 from the top or bottom or both. Skips ahead in chunks. If you would be able to pause it a that point, the picture would look like it has split. Prior to update, the video was smooth at all speeds. Happening on both my premieres.


Yes... My scanning now is not as smooth as it was before the update..... I hope this corrected!!!


----------



## crxssi

GPK5050 said:


> Yes... My scanning now is not as smooth as it was before the update..... I hope this corrected!!!


I see no difference on mine (and I am pretty sensitive to that kind of thing)


----------



## Mashdoc

When using the Amazon app I don't see my prime video selection as I do on Roku. What's up with that?


----------



## compnurd

Mashdoc said:


> When using the Amazon app I don't see my prime video selection as I do on Roku. What's up with that?


Amazon Prime is not supported on Tivo. Only Instant Video


----------



## atmuscarella

Mashdoc said:


> When using the Amazon app I don't see my prime video selection as I do on Roku. What's up with that?


Amazon Prime streaming is not currently supported. Lots of threads about it, if you want more info check any of these out:


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=463760&highlight=amazon+prime
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485449&highlight=amazon+prime
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=484550&highlight=amazon+prime
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485445&highlight=amazon+prime


----------



## steverm2

still waiting for update here in boston area.anyone else around here got it yet?


----------



## gteague

it has still not arrived here either.

/guy


----------



## b_scott

uh, my downloaded shows now have no audio. Tekzilla for instance.


----------



## xander777

b_scott said:


> uh, my downloaded shows now have no audio. Tekzilla for instance.


I've had that problem often with Tekzilla. The fix for me was changing the input on my receiver to something else and then back. There is some sort of handshake issue going on with it.

If you're not using a receiver, try changing inputs on the tv or turning it off and then back on.


----------



## Cspot

Anyone lost video on live/playback after using the YouTube UI? Just watched a few videos on Elite, went back to Live tv....no video.....tried a couple of things to get it back.

Even loaded up the Netflix UI, but no video when I selected a show, then went to YouTube UI, played a video-video good, back to live tv, nothing.....had to reboot.


----------



## Ziggy86

Did it work after the reboot?


----------



## lujan

Cspot said:


> Anyone lost video on live/playback after using the YouTube UI? Just watched a few videos on Elite, went back to Live tv....no video.....tried a couple of things to get it back.
> 
> Even loaded up the Netflix UI, but no video when I selected a show, then went to YouTube UI, played a video-video good, back to live tv, nothing.....had to reboot.


I have no video when playing a Netflix HD movie and when the Premiere is set to 1080p and 1080i. If I select 1080i only, the movie plays fine. Defeats the purpose of the new update claiming to support 1080p now, don't you think?


----------



## L David Matheny

lujan said:


> I have no video when playing a Netflix HD movie and when the Premiere is set to 1080p and 1080i. If I select 1080i only, the movie plays fine. Defeats the purpose of the new update claiming to support 1080p now, don't you think?


If you tell TiVo not to output 1080p and that allows you to see video, it could be that the TiVo's output is incorrect, but it may be more likely that whatever is receiving the output can't handle 1080p24.


----------



## aaronwt

lujan said:


> I have no video when playing a Netflix HD movie and when the Premiere is set to 1080p and 1080i. If I select 1080i only, the movie plays fine. Defeats the purpose of the new update claiming to support 1080p now, don't you think?


What happens when you test the video output formats on the Premiere video output settings page? Are you cable to see a picture from all the resolutions? ie. 1080P24.

I'm able to get 1080P24 from all of my TiVos on three HDTVs. If it passes the resolution test then there must be some issue why it's not showing the 1080P24 Netflix streams.


----------



## lujan

aaronwt said:


> What happens when you test the video output formats on the Premiere video output settings page? Are you cable to see a picture from all the resolutions? ie. 1080P24.
> 
> I'm able to get 1080P24 from all of my TiVos on three HDTVs. If it passes the resolution test then there must be some issue why it's not showing the 1080P24 Netflix streams.





L David Matheny said:


> If you tell TiVo not to output 1080p and that allows you to see video, it could be that the TiVo's output is incorrect, but it may be more likely that whatever is receiving the output can't handle 1080p24.


The testing works fine on all resolutions including 1080p24 so there is something wrong with the Netflix application and my hardware I guess?


----------



## markp99

steverm2 said:


> still waiting for update here in boston area.anyone else around here got it yet?


Kind of near you...

Bought my XL4 yesterday, forced a connection and restart to get me from 14.9 to 20.2. Added my TSN to the priority list last night, forced a connection around 3PM today and got the 20.2.1.1 update. That was easy.

All caught-up. 

Yay  :up:


----------



## dragonstar

I still see that the NEW tag on shows are still wrong after 20.2.1.1. I look up a show that had the NEW tag and the date was wrong on the tivo and Zap2it had it right that the show was not new. When will this be fix.


----------



## mnb

This update does not agree with my Premiere. Networking goes out within 15 minutes. And when networking is notworking, the box is slow slow it's practically a doorstop. There are way too many blocking calls for non-essential functions. Like updating the suggestions on top in the HD menues. Any network call should be asynchronous so that the box is still usable.

However, it's more important that the unstable networking be fixed. I'll be watching Game of Thrones on Xfinity and 15 minutes in, it dies. I see at the top in the HD menus that there's an N33 error and virtually nothing except basic recording and playback works. And, of course, the over box performance drops to 1/10th what it was since networking is down.

I use static IPs and 100BASET.

Even just watching a recorded show for a few minutes, I'll go back to the menus and there's the big orange ! with the N33 code. 

I have figured out a workaround, but it's a bit annoying to have to do this every 15 minutes. Go to Settings, Network. Tell it you want to set you own IP, it remembers the previous IP, so select through and when it's done, it's burped the networking stack and things work again. For another 15 minutes.

I did not have this problem with 20.2.0.

Sheesh, sometimes it's only good for 5 minutes. Is there any way I can roll back to 20.2.0?


----------



## MichaelK

mnb said:


> This update does not agree with my Premiere. Networking goes out within 15 minutes. And when networking is notworking, the box is slow slow it's practically a doorstop. There are way too many blocking calls for non-essential functions. Like updating the suggestions on top in the HD menues. Any network call should be asynchronous so that the box is still usable.
> 
> However, it's more important that the unstable networking be fixed. I'll be watching Game of Thrones on Xfinity and 15 minutes in, it dies. I see at the top in the HD menus that there's an N33 error and virtually nothing except basic recording and playback works. And, of course, the over box performance drops to 1/10th what it was since networking is down.
> 
> I use static IPs and 100BASET.
> 
> Even just watching a recorded show for a few minutes, I'll go back to the menus and there's the big orange ! with the N33 code.
> 
> I have figured out a workaround, but it's a bit annoying to have to do this every 15 minutes. Go to Settings, Network. Tell it you want to set you own IP, it remembers the previous IP, so select through and when it's done, it's burped the networking stack and things work again. For another 15 minutes.
> 
> I did not have this problem with 20.2.0.
> 
> Sheesh, sometimes it's only good for 5 minutes. Is there any way I can roll back to 20.2.0?


MIGHT be your alternate partition is futzed.

But maybe allow a DHCP address and allow your router to assign a static IP by DHCP? That's what i do and it works fine both before and after the update.


----------



## CoxInPHX

mnb said:


> This update does not agree with my Premiere. Networking goes out within 15 minutes. And when networking is notworking, the box is slow slow it's practically a doorstop. There are way too many blocking calls for non-essential functions. Like updating the suggestions on top in the HD menues. Any network call should be asynchronous so that the box is still usable.
> 
> However, it's more important that the unstable networking be fixed. I'll be watching Game of Thrones on Xfinity and 15 minutes in, it dies. I see at the top in the HD menus that there's an N33 error and virtually nothing except basic recording and playback works. And, of course, the over box performance drops to 1/10th what it was since networking is down.
> 
> I use static IPs and 100BASET.
> 
> Even just watching a recorded show for a few minutes, I'll go back to the menus and there's the big orange ! with the N33 code.
> 
> I have figured out a workaround, but it's a bit annoying to have to do this every 15 minutes. Go to Settings, Network. Tell it you want to set you own IP, it remembers the previous IP, so select through and when it's done, it's burped the networking stack and things work again. For another 15 minutes.
> 
> I did not have this problem with 20.2.0.
> 
> Sheesh, sometimes it's only good for 5 minutes. Is there any way I can roll back to 20.2.0?


I too am having a Network issue since the update, Although I have only had the N33 Error twice, and I generally do not loose WAN connectivity, but I do loose LAN connectivity.

The Premiere is not renewing the IP address, using DHCP, and the TiVo falls out of the router table every day. I must manually refresh the Network connection from the TiVo before it shows up in the router again. Without a refresh kmttg and pytivo error out and cannot find the TiVo.


----------



## mnb

Using static IPs, the network stack will wedge within 15 minutes no matter what I'm doing. The TiVo cannot get to the internet to load suggestions. All AddOns stop functioning. The suggestion bar at the top of the HDUI goes away and is replaced by the big orange ! warning.

I tried setting DHCP, but it failed. Perhaps I needed to burp the stack by walking through the static IP settings first.

The iPhone app knows the TiVo is there when the stack is wedged, but the media access number becomes invalid and it won't connect. Usually the IP won't ping.

As long as I'm just watching live TV or recorded shows, it's not bad. Until I have to go to the menus. Then I have to wait for a TCP timeout every time I push a button. VERY ANNOYING.

Forget streaming. 5-15 minutes in and it freezes when the stack wedges.


Edit:
I tried DHCP after burping the stack. I was able to get it to ping and register on the network. Completing setup generated an N24 error, though and exiting out left it in Static IP mode.

However, before it gave the N24 error, it did ping. In any case, it takes 10x longer to get DHCP to complete, than it does to burp the settings I've already saved for static IP.


----------



## b_scott

xander777 said:


> I've had that problem often with Tekzilla. The fix for me was changing the input on my receiver to something else and then back. There is some sort of handshake issue going on with it.
> 
> If you're not using a receiver, try changing inputs on the tv or turning it off and then back on.


doesn't help. I do have a receiver that everything runs through but it always worked fine before. Works on my bedroom TV that is directly plugged into my TV, but my living room one with the receiver has zero sound for any DL'd show. This is broken.


----------



## Ziggy86

CoxInPHX said:


> I too am having a Network issue since the update, Although I have only had the N33 Error twice, and I generally do not loose WAN connectivity, but I do loose LAN connectivity.
> 
> The Premiere is not renewing the IP address, using DHCP, and the TiVo falls out of the router table every day. I must manually refresh the Network connection from the TiVo before it shows up in the router again. Without a refresh kmttg and pytivo error out and cannot find the TiVo.


I too received the N33 error and did a reboot and all is fine now.


----------



## xander777

b_scott said:


> doesn't help. I do have a receiver that everything runs through but it always worked fine before. Works on my bedroom TV that is directly plugged into my TV, but my living room one with the receiver has zero sound for any DL'd show. This is broken.


Try rebooting the Tivo and turn everything off and back on.
If that doesn't work, check your audio settings on the Tivo. Did it get changed to PCM instead of Dolby Digital? Might be something worth looking at.

My problems started after a lightning strike, the HDMI inputs are a little flaky now, but turning the knob on the receiver to blu-ray and then back to Tivo fixes it for me. I have no issues on my other Tivo connected with component and optical.


----------



## jrfuda

alokkola said:


> I, too, have the same complaint. I was wishing for a "better" interface for Youtube subscriptions but after this update, I wish I could roll it back. I don't know who is to blame for not giving a list of subscriptions. Google engineers may have created it but how could Tivo let it pass through??:down::down:


I agree. I got the update on all 4 of my Premeirs yesterday and can no longer use my subscriptions like I used to.

I downloaded Youtube Remote today for my Android Phone and will pair it with the Tivos when I get home and see if I can better manage my subs again.

The interface needs to be fixed, though. This pretty much kills what I use Youtube for.


----------



## mnb

restarting the TiVo resolves the networking issues*, but they come back in a few minutes. The length of time networking is functional varies. I've had it wedge before I could get back to the main menu. And I've had it work for a full hour. Usually 10-20 minutes, though.

The best workaround I have currently is to reconfirm all the static IP settings. Just hit OK all the way through and it reloads the TCP/IP stack, which should work... for a while.

Why can't I search for upcoming shows when networking is down? That data has been downloaded in the guide. It's local. Far too much functionality is crippled when networking is down.

I'm extremely disappointed that TiVo would push live a non-beta version of the software that has such significant performance and functional issues. My TiVo is practically a doorstop now because of this release.


* reboot time has increased significantly. Mostly likely due to networking issues causing the boot to wait for TCP timeouts. I gave up after 20 minutes and pulled the power just now. It took 16 minutes to reboot after that.


----------



## MC Hammer

mnb said:


> restarting the TiVo resolves the networking issues*, but they come back in a few minutes. The length of time networking is functional varies. I've had it wedge before I could get back to the main menu. And I've had it work for a full hour. Usually 10-20 minutes, though.
> 
> The best workaround I have currently is to reconfirm all the static IP settings. Just hit OK all the way through and it reloads the TCP/IP stack, which should work... for a while.
> 
> Why can't I search for upcoming shows when networking is down? That data has been downloaded in the guide. It's local. Far too much functionality is crippled when networking is down.
> 
> I'm extremely disappointed that TiVo would push live a non-beta version of the software that has such significant performance and functional issues. My TiVo is practically a doorstop now because of this release.
> 
> * reboot time has increased significantly. Mostly likely due to networking issues causing the boot to wait for TCP timeouts. I gave up after 20 minutes and pulled the power just now. It took 16 minutes to reboot after that.


Your box may be on its way out. All 4 of my Premieres have the 20.2.1.1 update and have no issues with the HDUI. Additionally, reboot time has been the same 4-5 minutes its always been since the second core was enabled with 14.9.2.2 (though I don't have cause to reboot them very often).


----------



## moyekj

mnb said:


> Why can't I search for upcoming shows when networking is down? That data has been downloaded in the guide. It's local. Far too much functionality is crippled when networking is down.


 You can using SDUI which does use the downloaded guide data.


----------



## mnb

MC Hammer said:


> Your box may be on its way out. All 4 of my Premieres have the 20.2.1.1 update and have no issues with the HDUI. Additionally, reboot time has been the same 4-5 minutes its always been since the second core was enabled with 14.9.2.2 (though I don't have cause to reboot them very often).


My box was perfectly fine before the update. It's vastly more likely there's a problem with the update than my box suddenly going out.

Just because your box doesn't experience the problem doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Your setup is likely different. Consider yourself lucky you don't experience this issue.


----------



## mnb

moyekj said:


> You can using SDUI which does use the downloaded guide data.


it's faster to burp the networking stack than it is to switch UIs, but thanks for the tip.


----------



## moyekj

mnb said:


> it's faster to burp the networking stack than it is to switch UIs, but thanks for the tip.


 Or just stay in SDUI until the networking issue is fixed.


----------



## MC Hammer

mnb said:


> My box was perfectly fine before the update. It's vastly more likely there's a problem with the update than my box suddenly going out.
> 
> Just because your box doesn't experience the problem doesn't mean it doesn't exist. Your setup is likely different. Consider yourself lucky you don't experience this issue.


So why haven't you called Tivo and had them look into the issue? If it is a problem with the update, complaining on these forums isn't going to do anything to fix it.

EDIT: Also, due to the 15 minute boot times you are experiencing, its likely your hard drive is hosed. Any time Tivo does an update, there are always users on here that experience hard disk failure because of the way the software is installed. Can't hurt to try replacing it if you're tech saavy or exchange it through Tivo if you aren't.


----------



## Drewster

It gas been mentioned but bears repeating: DNS matters!

I was using Google DNS and was hugely frustrated with the Netflix app and other Internet-based services. I switched back to Time Warner's own DNS servers, and (believe it or not!) now things are MUCH faster.

(ping times to Google's DNS servers were about 3x that of Time Warner's!)

-Andrew


----------



## aaronwt

Drewster said:


> It gas been mentioned but bears repeating: DNS matters!
> 
> I was using Google DNS and was hugely frustrated with the Netflix app and other Internet-based services. I switched back to Time Warner's own DNS servers, and (believe it or not!) now things are MUCH faster.
> 
> (ping times to Google's DNS servers were about 3x that of Time Warner's!)
> 
> -Andrew


That experience seems to be opposite of most. Typically switching to the Google DNS servers speeds things up.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> That experience seems to be opposite of most. Typically switching to the Google DNS servers speeds things up.


 You need to use a tool to find a good DNS server close to where you live. Just arbitrarily choosing any old Google DNS server may be worse than whatever your provider default is.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> You need to use a tool to find a good DNS server close to where you live. Just arbitrarily choosing any old Google DNS server may be worse than whatever your provider default is.


Yes I used to use the DNS tool at various locations but the Google DNS servers were consistently in the top five so I just started using DNS IP addresses everywhere. Especially since the one that one day would be listed at the top would end up being nowhere near there the next week. While the google ones were consistent at every house I checked them with Comcast, FiOS and Verizon DSL.


----------



## randyb359

mnb said:


> My box was perfectly fine before the update. It's vastly more likely there's a problem with the update than my box suddenly going out.


Post hoc ergo propter hoc. That is the extent of my knowledge of latin. It is a common mistake to assume that since one event occurred after the other it was caused by it.


----------



## bsmith1051

mnb said:


> My box was perfectly fine before the update. It's vastly more likely there's a problem with the update than my box suddenly going out.


While I agree that the update was the 'trigger' for your problems I do not think there was anything defective in the update itself. More likely the update and/or your configuration got corrupted. I know it's a super pita but you might try doing a full reset on your box, i.e., see if it works properly with vanilla from-scratch configs.

Have you called Tivo about this? If there is something hosed in your configs I would want them to (remotely?) identify the problem, so that future updates can automatically detect/fix them.


----------



## Drewster

aaronwt said:


> That experience seems to be opposite of most. Typically switching to the Google DNS servers speeds things up.


I was very surprised.

-Andrew


----------



## moyekj

Drewster said:


> I was very surprised.
> 
> -Andrew


 Here in Orange County, CA (I see you are from Costa Mesa in The OC) using the Google servers is not good. I was using 8.8.8.8 as my primary for a while and never realized how lousy it was until I ran DNSBench. You can really speed up the HDUI by finding a good DNS server for your locale.


----------



## sbiller

moyekj said:


> Here in Orange County, CA (I see you are from Costa Mesa in The OC) using the Google servers is not good. I was using 8.8.8.8 as my primary for a while and never realized how lousy it was until I ran DNSBench. You can really speed up the HDUI by finding a good DNS server for your locale.


+1 :up:

The TiVo HDUI is an extremely heavy user of DNS. In addition to DNS performance, DNS reliability can have a major impact. My local ISP DNS, although very fast, was unreliable (per DNS Benchmark). I'm on Open DNS right now but I'm still playing with the settings in my router.


----------



## angel35

Help ,I just got the new XL4. My tivo with my tuner & cable card went bye bye. Can i use my tuner cable card in the new XL4. Will i have any Problems seting it up??? Please help ??


----------



## clark_kent

Hello all,

Hope I'm not being repetitive, but I didn't see any posts re how the Video Window is working (or not) in this update.

Someone in the household found the Video Window to be annoying so I had it turned OFF in the previous rev. When I got the update, the VW was ON by default, so I turned it OFF. In this new update, the VW is up and alive when I have the Grid Guide up and it will not turn OFF even if I press the SLOW button (maybe it's not supposed to, IDK) Also, at least on one occasion the VW was up when in the TiVo Central and My Shows page event hough the setting was OFF. I toggled the VW ON and OFF and it did get removed from Central and My Show page, but it is still up with the Guide.

Two questions:

Is it my imagination or was the VW (in the previous rev) OFF even when the GG was up? Does anyone remember?

Shouldn't the VW be completely OFF at all times if that is the selection?


----------



## moyekj

By design the video window always shows with HDUI Guide regardless of your preference - there's no way to hide it. This was the case before and after latest update.


----------



## Drewster

moyekj said:


> Here in Orange County, CA (I see you are from Costa Mesa in The OC) using the Google servers is not good. I was using 8.8.8.8 as my primary for a while and never realized how lousy it was until I ran DNSBench. You can really speed up the HDUI by finding a good DNS server for your locale.


I ran DNSbench last night. After it built its custom server list, the Google servers fell out of the test set. Interestingly, the Time Warner cable DNS servers were in the upper band of best-performing servers. The OpenDNS servers were slightly ahead, but not by much.

One interesting thing is that it recommended NOT using the router as a DNS server, but using the actual network DNS servers instead. I'd like to have my router hand out those DNS servers via DHCP; I'll have to see if I can tweak it to do that.


----------



## aaronwt

Drewster said:


> I ran DNSbench last night. After it built its custom server list, the Google servers fell out of the test set. Interestingly, the Time Warner cable DNS servers were in the upper band of best-performing servers. The OpenDNS servers were slightly ahead, but not by much.
> 
> One interesting thing is that it recommended NOT using the router as a DNS server, but using the actual network DNS servers instead. I'd like to have my router hand out those DNS servers via DHCP; I'll have to see if I can tweak it to do that.


I've only had an issue with two network devices at home, out of over 200, that had an issue with using my routers IP address as the DNS IP address. And I think both of those were Panasonic BD players. It's easiest to just change the DNS IP addresses in my router.


----------



## moyekj

Drewster said:


> One interesting thing is that it recommended NOT using the router as a DNS server, but using the actual network DNS servers instead. I'd like to have my router hand out those DNS servers via DHCP; I'll have to see if I can tweak it to do that.


 I like to go through the router for DNS since I can use its firewall to block certain sites by domain name like Facebook & Twitter for all devices on my home network.


----------



## morac

Drewster said:


> One interesting thing is that it recommended NOT using the router as a DNS server, but using the actual network DNS servers instead. I'd like to have my router hand out those DNS servers via DHCP; I'll have to see if I can tweak it to do that.


I'd actually disagree with that recommendation.

My router (Linksys E3000 running TomatoUSB 3rd party firmware) caches DNS requests from my ISP (Comcast) and as such it is the fastest to respond to cached requests (about 1 ms) which is what most requests are. So even though technically the Comcast DNS servers are a few hundreds of a second slower than the "best" DNS (Level 3 in my case), my set up is actually optimal. When I ran the DNSBench test, it passed all tests except the using my router as a DNS server test.

So as long as your router responds to all requests (which it should), caches results and doesn't crash on the DNS crash test I'd say use your router as it will be the fastest. You can change the DNS servers your router uses if your currently DNS servers are a lot slower than the best servers, but there's no reason to have all your devices use remote DNS servers as that will actually make things worse (it's slower).


----------



## Xebec01

I am also having networking issues after the update.

- Getting a no gateway error message
- Reboot or going through the static ip setup allows networking to function for a few minutes, resulting in a "Problem with the TiVo Service" error message (N13)
- After a few minutes, back to "No Gateway"

I called TiVo, they said the N13 is a problem with their servers (very busy, due to the update), but I don't think they understand the fact that the networking goes out after a few minutes.

This is a real bummer because I ran out of guide data... =(

I'll probably call them back again and tell them about this thread.

1 month old TiVo Premiere (the bigger HD one that came out this year, two tuners.)

- X


----------



## plazman30

I am using openDNS for my DNS service and have not had any issues. Give them a try and see if it helps anything. openDNS also allowed to me to block a whole mess of sites my kids discovered that they should not be getting to. I thought I had at least another year before I had to deal with that.


----------



## Xebec01

I've used Time Warner, OpenDNS and Google DNS servers, both via the router and directly entered into the TiVo. Didn't make any difference for me. Thanks for the suggestion.

Interestingly, the TiVo disappears from my router's connected device table, too. Its there for 10 minutes or so, then *poof* - - gone.


----------



## greg_burns

Ziggy86 said:


> How can I sign up for the priority list?
> 
> I tried the link I found via search but after I input my tivo's serial number and hit submit nothing happens, seems like the submit button is not working or I may have a bad link?





JandS said:


> The Priority Request page appears to need Javascript enabled in your browser; in my case, in Firefox without JS enabled, the Submit button comes back with a "page not found" error message. In Chrome with JS enabled it came back with the "Congratulations" message.


I could not get the submit button to work in IE 9 (javascript is enabled). Worked fine using Chrome.


----------



## fluffy123

Select-play-select-pause-select no longer works to make green bar at bottom quickly display. Anyone else try this?


----------



## moyekj

fluffy123 said:


> Select-play-select-pause-select no longer works to make green bar at bottom quickly display. Anyone else try this?


 You have to go to "Showcases" and enter the code while playing back one of the Showcase videos then it will work.


----------



## fluffy123

moyekj said:


> You have to go to "Showcases" and enter the code while playing back one of the Showcase videos then it will work.


I did this, but only the 7-sec back skip clears quickly, the 30-sec skip does not!

Strange! Has anyone tried this with latest update?


----------



## moyekj

fluffy123 said:


> I did this, but only the 7-sec back skip clears quickly, the 30-sec skip does not!
> 
> Strange! Has anyone tried this with latest update?


 Yes, for 30 sec skip you actually have to do the following for it to clear quickly:
Settings-Remote,CC,&Devices-Remote Control Setup-Advance and Replay buttons
Then make sure that setting is "ADVANCE scans forward 30 seconds" instead of "ADVANCE skips to tick".
Then you can re-enter SPS30S if necessary to get 30 sec skip back if scan is enabled when you do the above. Then you will see 30ss will clear quickly as well.
This was a new "bug" introduced by Spring update but luckily I found the above fix/workaround.

The Showcases trick for SPSPS "quick clear" and the above setting such that "quick clear" works for 30ss probably needs to be put somewhere more prominent for future reference as I'm sure they will be asked again by others.


----------



## ajergo

I can not get the "SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT" to display the clock again. I greatly miss it! On my old TiVo HD box, I had to do this while playing back a show on Now Playing. Does it matter if I do this on the Premiere box while on Live TV versus while playing back a recorded show? 

Instructions above say "Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code." I have tried that while on Live TV and after entering the code, all it does is go to channel 9. What am I doing wrong?

UPDATE to above One Day Later - I tried the above on Sunday morning several times unsuccessfully. Then I gave up and turned off the TV. Came back 6 or 7 hours later and all of a sudden the time display in the upper right corner was there. Seems very odd that the Select-Play code would not take effect right away? Good for now, but time will probably disappear after next reboot (whenever that happens). Then I will have to try this again to see if I can make the clock reappear again.


----------



## Brent W

Both my Premiers were updated over night, and both are extremely slow to respond now. no issue for over 2+ years, now they are almost unusable. Tivo support is a joke, after 45 minutes, their solution is to now go back and use SD menu's.

The supervisor I was connected to was a joke, and should not be in customer service at all.

After that phone call, I don't want to be a Tivo customer any more.


----------



## sbiller

ajergo said:


> I can not get the "SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT" to display the clock again. I greatly miss it! On my old TiVo HD box, I had to do this while playing back a show on Now Playing. Does it matter if I do this on the Premiere box while on Live TV versus while playing back a recorded show?
> 
> Instructions above say "Make sure you press SELECT once first, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code." I have tried that while on Live TV and after entering the code, all it does is go to channel 9. What am I doing wrong?


Are you in the HD Menus? The instructions of pressing SELECT first is related the HDUI since it brings up the mini guide. Essentially you press SELECT once, the mini-guide pops up and you than press SPS9S. I've never heard of anyone having a problem getting this activated with the new 20.x software so keep trying! I didn't think I would use it but I'm starting to enjoy having the clock on the screen at all times.


----------



## sbiller

Brent W said:


> Both my Premiers were updated over night, and both are extremely slow to respond now. no issue for over 2+ years, now they are almost unusable. Tivo support is a joke, after 45 minutes, their solution is to now go back and use SD menu's.
> 
> The supervisor I was connected to was a joke, and should not be in customer service at all.
> 
> After that phone call, I don't want to be a Tivo customer any more.


So what is your issue with the update? They are slow is very vague. I recommend that you check your ethernet/wireless/MoCA? connection since most slowness is related to slow internet and/or DNS issues.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

What happened to Browse By Channel (or whatever it was called)? It used to be under Manage Recordings and Downloads (which always struck me as odd, but whatever), but it's not there now, and I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## innocentfreak

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What happened to Browse By Channel (or whatever it was called)? It used to be under Manage Recordings and Downloads (which always struck me as odd, but whatever), but it's not there now, and I can't find it anywhere.


Browse by Channel and Time went away I believe with the Guide update. It is still available in the SDUI iirc.


----------



## MichaelK

Rob Helmerichs said:


> What happened to Browse By Channel (or whatever it was called)? It used to be under Manage Recordings and Downloads (which always struck me as odd, but whatever), but it's not there now, and I can't find it anywhere.


manage recordings -> set up a manual recording -> browse by channel (or the option of by time is there too if you like...)


----------



## innocentfreak

MichaelK said:


> manage recordings -> set up a manual recording -> browse by channel (or the option of by time is there too if you like...)


wow what a weird place to put it. I guess that is why I have never seen it since I have rarely use manual recordings.


----------



## MichaelK

innocentfreak said:


> wow what a weird place to put it. I guess that is why I have never seen it since I have rarely use manual recordings.


agreed- Makes no sense- I only knew because i was trying to find something I saw mentioned in the paper and so i had to go digging around and look for that.


----------



## Brent W

sbiller said:


> So what is your issue with the update? They are slow is very vague. I recommend that you check your ethernet/wireless/MoCA? connection since most slowness is related to slow internet and/or DNS issues.


It takes 15-20 seconds for the tivo to respond to a command. It does appear to be a DNS issue, as the DNS test always fails. I have tried multiple DNS servers, all give the same issue. Similar to another poster the network connection appears to fail after a few minutes after a reboot.

iTivo will also no longer connect to either box. But I can stream content from the other Tivo, and from my computer via pytivo on both Tivo's. The LAN is fine, with the exception of iTivo (which is done via IP address, so DNS shouldn't be an issue)


----------



## MagicOwl

Netflix have subtitles  but Youtube not have subtitles  in the TiVo Premiere 20.2.1.1 now. Would you fix subtitles for youtube next update?


----------



## gteague

i just got the update a couple days ago and i just noticed that it seems to have broken kmttg. every command i try to issue fails:

RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: tivoli2
rpc Write error - Received fatal alert: handshake_failure​RUNNING 'REMOTE ToDo List' JOB FOR TiVo: tivoli2
rpc Write error - Received fatal alert: handshake_failure[/I]​[/INDENT]
anyone else having this problem?

/guy


----------



## cherry ghost

gteague said:


> i just got the update a couple days ago and i just noticed that it seems to have broken kmttg. every command i try to issue fails:
> 
> RUNNING 'REMOTE NP List' JOB FOR TiVo: tivoli2
> rpc Write error - Received fatal alert: handshake_failure​RUNNING 'REMOTE ToDo List' JOB FOR TiVo: tivoli2
> rpc Write error - Received fatal alert: handshake_failure[/I]​[/INDENT]
> anyone else having this problem?
> 
> /guy


are you using the latest version of KMTTG?


----------



## gteague

i just now got the update.

from the initial update post in this thread:

SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays a clock (without seconds) in the upper right corner when using HD Menus. (*Make sure you press SELECT once first*, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)​
unless i'm missing something vital, this sequence cannot work. ok, i'm playing live tv. i press select and it brings up what i guess is called the mini-guide (i never use it). so now i'm supposed to enter the SPSxx code, but the first select selects the displayed channel in the mini-guide and it does the expected thing--it changes the channel and the code fails. same thing if you do it from playing a recording, hitting select twice changes the channel.

i read through the rest of the thread where some others questioned whether this worked and the replies mostly said that you have to hit select twice and that sure doesn't work for me, so until someone explains how this is supposed to work, i'm back to frantically searching for paused ads and showcase videos so i can enter the codes.

/guy


----------



## gteague

cherry ghost said:


> are you using the latest version of KMTTG?


i should have thought of that, but for some reason i thought development on kmttg was stalled out, perhaps i was thinking of the mac gui version of pytivo.

but yep, i was on version 'p' and updated to 'r' and it's working again.

thanks mucho!

/guy


----------



## cherry ghost

gteague said:


> i just now got the update.
> 
> from the initial update post in this thread:
> 
> SELECT-PLAY-SELECT-9-SELECT now displays a clock (without seconds) in the upper right corner when using HD Menus. (*Make sure you press SELECT once first*, to bring up the Mini-Guide, before you enter the code.)​
> unless i'm missing something vital, this sequence cannot work. ok, i'm playing live tv. i press select and it brings up what i guess is called the mini-guide (i never use it). so now i'm supposed to enter the SPSxx code, but *the first select selects the displayed channel in the mini-guide and it does the expected thing--it changes the channel *and the code fails. same thing if you do it from playing a recording, hitting select twice changes the channel.
> 
> i read through the rest of the thread where some others questioned whether this worked and the replies mostly said that you have to hit select twice and that sure doesn't work for me, so until someone explains how this is supposed to work, i'm back to frantically searching for paused ads and showcase videos so i can enter the codes.
> 
> /guy


It shouldn't change the channel because you're selecting the channel you're already on.


----------



## gteague

that's not how the command works on my system. it brings up my first 3 'favorites' channels, but i'm not on a favorite channel. so i switched to a live-tv channel that is on my favorites list and now it works as you describe. i did say i never use that mini-guide, and i guess this shows that i don't know how it's supposed to work. if i want to see a guide, i just use the guide button.

so the sequence doesn't work if you're on a non-favorite channel and it doesn't work if you're playing a recorded show. no wonder some people in the thread were questioning their sanity with everyone else claiming it works.

thanks yet again for your help!

/guy


----------



## moyekj

Easiest thing to remember is always enter SPS codes playing back Showcase videos. There are plenty of them available these days after we complained there weren't any for a while. (You can also switch to SDUI to enter them if having trouble).


----------



## NTGod

Any one having issues when changing channels that HDMI has to resync. It started after the update when even I change the chanel or go into the menu. The only resolution I have activated is 1080i so I am not sure why it would have to ever resync.


----------



## Welshdog

BTW there is a DNS optimizer app for us Mac folk too. It's called Namebench and can be found here.

Like others I had been using Google, but Namebench found that the Roadrunner DNS servers were faster so I switched to those.


----------



## LisaJaco

I turned on the secret clock on the upper right corner using SPS9S, but the code also triggered a time counter display right next to the time when viewing a recorded show. Any idea how to turn off the counter? Thanks!


----------



## lessd

LisaJaco said:


> I turned on the secret clock on the upper right corner using SPS9S, but the code also triggered a time counter display right next to the time when viewing a recorded show. Any idea how to turn off the counter? Thanks!


You can't, you get both clocks or none.


----------



## LisaJaco

lessd said:


> You can't, you get both clocks or none.


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## blips

NTGod said:


> Any one having issues when changing channels that HDMI has to resync. It started after the update when even I change the chanel or go into the menu. The only resolution I have activated is 1080i so I am not sure why it would have to ever resync.


I just got my first Premiere and mine does this. It is very annoying. How do I fix it?


----------



## lessd

blips said:


> I just got my first Premiere and mine does this. It is very annoying. How do I fix it?


Does using fixed 1080i give you this problem?, don't use auto sync.


----------



## blips

lessd said:


> Does using fixed 1080i give you this problem?, don't use auto sync.


Thanks that fixed it.


----------

